# Nouvelle identité de la SNCF



## deadlocker (17 Mars 2005)

http://www.sncf-ideesdavance.com/

Le site est très lourd (pour mon iBook 933 en tout cas), mais l'interface est assez novatrice je trouve ! 

En ce qui concerne le nouveau Logo, je suis pas fan, et vous? Pour l'identité sonore (les nouveaux sons dans les gares, j'aime


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

je le trouve plutot bien, le logo, et aussi le site, il est vraiment pas mal fait...


----------



## PommeQ (17 Mars 2005)

Ca vas permettre aux trains de respecter les horaires ??????


----------



## PommeQ (17 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> http://www.sncf-ideesdavance.com/
> 
> Le site est très lourd (pour mon iBook 933 en tout cas), mais l'interface est assez novatrice je trouve !
> 
> En ce qui concerne le nouveau Logo, je suis pas fan, et vous? Pour l'identité sonore (les nouveaux sons dans les gares, j'aime



Et la nouvelle devise ... vous en pensez quoi ????

"Le train des idées d'avance"

MDRRRRRRR

En tout cas bravo pour le site ...


----------



## calvin (17 Mars 2005)

et dire qu'ils ont encore augmente le prix des billets de train ces enfoires


et apres, on justifie ca par la fraude...

sncf, a nous de vous degouter du train


----------



## PommeQ (17 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'ils ont encore augmente le prix des billets de train ces enfoires
> 
> 
> et apres, on justifie ca par la fraude...
> ...



Et en plus ils nous barbent avec leur resultat


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Tomtom ! On avait dit qu'on arrêtait de déconner avec les logos...   :love:


----------



## elektroseb (17 Mars 2005)

Mouais... au lieu de se faire remarquer avec un nouveau logo, ils feraient mieux de se faire remarquer par leurs tarifs


----------



## deadlocker (17 Mars 2005)

Je trouve que vous êtes sévères avec les prix de la SNCF... Allez prendre le train en Angleterre, et dites m'en des nouvelles !

Entre les billets prems, la carte 12-25, les différentes offres de réduction nationales ou régionales... Sans déconner le train en France, c'est pas cher !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner le train en France, c'est pas cher !



... quand il n'est pas en grève


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que vous êtes sévères avec les prix de la SNCF... Allez prendre le train en Angleterre, et dites m'en des nouvelles !
> 
> Entre les billets prems, la carte 12-25, les différentes offres de réduction nationales ou régionales... Sans déconner le train en France, c'est pas cher !


 faut raler, c'est une obligation nationale  

sinon pour le site j'ai eu peur que ce soit le nouveau site des reservations 
hyper lourd comme site


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mars 2005)

Honnêtement, comme le dit si bien JPTK : le marketing tue !!   
Nouveau logo très moche, mais c'est pas grave on va s'y habituer (comme pour MacG    )

On ferait mieux de défendre son statut d'entreprise publique plutôt que ces conneries marketing !


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tomtom ! On avait dit qu'on arrêtait de déconner avec les logos...   :love:



héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé.


----------



## CBi (17 Mars 2005)

"Une couleur qui varie du carmin vers le vermillon" = beurk ! Je trouve que le violet c'est vraiment pas top, sauf pour les évêques et peut-être pour British Rail.
En plus, cela va probablement leur imposer de partout utiliser l'impression en quadrichromie = bonjour les économies.

Le site, effectivement très lourd = très significatif de l'état d'esprit. Personne ne s'est apparemment posé la question = c'est bien sur le G5 bi-pro de l'agence de pub mais qu'est-ce que cela donne sur l'ordinateur avec modem 68k du client lambda de la sncf ?

Cela me rappelle le site de réservation Minitel de la SNCF il y a quelques années, alors que les écrans couleur n'étaient pas encore très répandus (j'avais un Mac SE) = le nom de la gare de départ et d'arrivée s'affichait dans un très élégant gris sur rose sur écran couleur, mais en... gris sur gris sur un écran monochrome... Parlez dans l'hygiaphone !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> ...Je trouve que le violet c'est vraiment pas top, sauf pour les évêques ...



Oulàààààà malheureux !!!! Il y a des membres qui viennent de perdre leur *vert* pour du *violet* et en plus ils coud'boulent TRES fort


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2005)

Euh, sinon... new logo, je préfèrerais arriver à l'heure


----------



## Deedee (17 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que vous êtes sévères avec les prix de la SNCF... Allez prendre le train en Angleterre, et dites m'en des nouvelles !
> 
> Entre les billets prems, la carte 12-25, les différentes offres de réduction nationales ou régionales... Sans déconner le train en France, c'est pas cher !


 
Pas cher ???!! (je m'étrangle!)

Alors perso, je n'ai plus le droit à la carte 12-25 ans depuis 2 mois. Pour faire le Paris - Toulon, je me vois donc contrainte d'essayer de prendre soit un prem's (qui n'est ni echangeable, ni remboursable...), soit un billet "id TGV". 

Et c'est là ou on rigole..... Que ce soit l'un ou l'autre billet, à moins d'être collé à son ordi dès les premiers billets mis en vente, vous ne trouverez JAMAIS un billet à un prix vraiment interessant...Il me font vraiment rigoler à la SNCF avec leur pub "billet à partir de 25 ¤" !!! Une vaste blague....
Le plus drôle ? pour id TGV, il y a 1 seul TGV par jour. Le vendredi par ex, il est à 13H20, facile qd on travaille !!! J'ai essayé de prendre un billet fin janvier pour fin juin : 89,90¤ le billet au lieu des 19.90 annoncés.... In fine, je me tape des AR à 120 euros minimum, pour du train, ou souvent je me retrouve coincée entre un marmot qui hurle pendant 3H50 ou une mamie poilue qui pue...

Pas cher ? Laissez moi rire !!


----------



## squarepusher (17 Mars 2005)

la sncf qui fait des benef enfin une bonne nouvelle 
maintenant avec les sous on peut commencer à mieux payer les cheminots ou baisser les tarifs ...
peut être alors qui aura moins de grêve mais là je crois que je rêve
le nouveau logo je le trouve pas top en tout cas


----------



## squarepusher (17 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Pas cher ???!! (je m'étrangle!)
> 
> Alors perso, je n'ai plus le droit à la carte 12-25 ans depuis 2 mois. Pour faire le Paris - Toulon, je me vois donc contrainte d'essayer de prendre soit un prem's (qui n'est ni echangeable, ni remboursable...), soit un billet "id TGV".
> 
> ...


ben ouai d'un coté il y en a qui gueule parce que il y a un seul idée TGV par jour et de l'autre y en a qui gueulent parceque id TGV existe!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

super le site   

j'ai du forcer firefox a quitter  :mouais:


----------



## Deedee (17 Mars 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> ben ouai d'un coté il y en a qui gueule parce que il y a un seul idée TGV par jour et de l'autre y en a qui gueulent parceque id TGV existe!


 
Moi je gueule surtout par rapport aux tarifs prohibitifs des trajets. Il y a 5 ans, le prix de l'AR était de 350 FRANCS (ça mérite des majuscules ! ), aujourd'hui, il a tout simplement triplé....

Quant à leur logo...Mof mof mof.... mais je dois dire qu'il y a de l'idée dans le site... Même si c'est pas ce qui m'interesse le plus concernant le SNCF !!


----------



## yoffy (17 Mars 2005)

Ce logo fait plus propre que les précédents mais pour l'environnement de cette compagnie je doute qu'avec les mêmes utilisateurs le logo amène une quelconque amélioration.....tiens un sujet : les trains les plus sales du monde !


----------



## valoriel (18 Mars 2005)

Sérieux leur site est un ch'tit peu bordélique, loin de l'ambiance classe de la SNCF. Moi j'ai 18 ans donc c'est vrai que pour les tarifs je me plains pas trop mais quand je cherche des tarifs réduits pour ma moman ben... 

Sinon leur nouveau logo je le trouve vraiment pas terrible mais mieux que l'ancien quand même donc :hein:

Bon vu l'heure V alé au dodo. Bonne nuit à tout ceux qui postent après.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

utilise Safari.....  (c'est pas faute de vous le dire, safari est bien.... )

le site est excellent....
le logo est a chier.....
voila.

quand on sait le budget que ça represente..... :mouais:

d'autant que l'ancien logo (un peu veillissant , je l'admet...) representait tres bien l'idee du chemin de fer....
sa flèche reprenant, le nez des 7200/22000 et la police les rails.....
mais, ça..... 

enfin, comme celui de l'anpe, il y a beaucoup a dire.....
d'autant, qu'elle ne se donne meme pas les moyen actuellement de repondre aux exigences qu'elle s'impose....
enfin.....on ne changera pas nos dirigents politiques demain.....
( et dire qu'il y a quelques annees, la SNCF se moquait du chemin de fer Catalan......les choses ont bien changées....)


voila...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> http://www.sncf-ideesdavance.com/



SNCF, des idées d'avances, des grèves et des trains en retard...


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'ils ont encore augmente le prix des billets de train ces enfoires
> 
> 
> et apres, on justifie ca par la fraude...
> ...




Si tu veux, on privatise tout.

Une société s'occupe de "l'entretien" des rails, une autre de l'alimentation électrique, une des trains....

Les actionnaires investissent à la condition que ça rapporte, on diminue le budget de la sécurité, on augmente davantage le prix des billets, on économise sur l'entretien et les salaires. On supprime aussi quelques horaires ainsi que les lignes les moins rentables.

Après, on observe le résultat en se disant qu'un carton tous les 6 mois, c'est pas si grave que ça.

Que du bonheur !

A ce propos, je recommande le très bon The Navigators de Ken Loach.


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Moi je gueule surtout par rapport aux tarifs prohibitifs des trajets. Il y a 5 ans, le prix de l'AR était de 350 FRANCS (ça mérite des majuscules ! ), aujourd'hui, il a tout simplement triplé....




On a retrouvé Jean-Pierre Pernault. Alors JP, combien ça coûte ?

Quel gâchis les dépenses publiques, n'est-ce pas ?

Il y a 10 ans, le litre d'essence était à 5 francs. Et alors ? Tu va te lamenter toute ta vie, en préchant le "c'était mieux avant" ?

Si tu veux, tu peux aller vivre avec les Massaï en Afrique, là ou les hommes, sans électricité ni eau potable sont aussi heureux que Bill Gates.


----------



## KARL40 (18 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, je recommande le très bon The Navigators de Ken Loach.


----------



## Nephou (18 Mars 2005)

Néphourienenfinpourlemomentmaisilvadonnersonavis

--- j'ai vu The Navigators donc je n'en pense pas moins

--- pour le logo : pour moi il est de la même veine que le consensus mou GDF : on ne choisi pas une couleur mais un dégradé. C'est ni franc ni net. Je ne retrouve pas d'identité derrière. Même les quatre lettres se fondent (pour dissoudre l'institution ?) et semblent se casser la gueule comme quelqu'un qui court et marche sur ses lacets.

Bref entre le TGV, le Transilien et le corail, teoz, on a l'impression d'un morcellement de la SNCF et le nouveau logotype ne me semble pas en mesure de rassembler tout ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé.



Voilà ce qu'on appelle une opinion "toute en nuances" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, tu peux aller vivre avec les Massaï en Afrique, là ou les hommes, sans électricité ni eau potable sont aussi heureux que Bill Gates.



NON ! C'est faux : les Massaï sont PLUS heureux que Bill Gates, car contrairement à lui, ils ont réussi à l'avoir, eux, leur monopole mondial* !   


(*) Rappelons ici, que les Massaï se considèrent comme propriétaires de TOUTES les vaches de la planète.


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

le site a pas l air trop mal...


----------



## Deedee (18 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé Jean-Pierre Pernault. Alors JP, combien ça coûte ?
> 
> Quel gâchis les dépenses publiques, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> ...


 
Non je ne vais pas me lamenter toute ma vie et crier au scandale comme la bonne vieille ménagère de moins de 50 ans adepte de combien ça coute, seulement je regrette que les tarifs aient autant augmenté si rapidement (5 ans ça reste du bcp + court terme que 10 ans) pour une présentation égale voire moins bonne... QUand tu prends le train une fois par mois et que d'un mois à l'autre, ton billet prend 10%, dsl moi je pense qu'il y a de quoi avoir les nerfs.  

Si tu préfères tout gober sans rien dire et comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable... C'est ton choix ! (Et c'est comme ça que la SNCF et d'autres augmentent les tarifs de manière insensée et que ça passe comme une lettre à La Poste)


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> NQUand tu prends le train une fois par mois et que d'un mois à l'autre, ton billet prend 10%,




10% d'augmentation par mois, t'exagères pas un peu là ?

On dirait les chiffres d'un bilan économique stalinien   

P.S. : je ne compare pas ce qui n'est pas comparable, je dis simplement que tout augmente, c'est tout.


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

le site ne prend toujours pas en compte les voyages avec plus de 2 changements...


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, on privatise tout.



LOL  Ah bon ? C'est pas déjà fait ?



> Une société s'occupe de "l'entretien" des rails, une autre de l'alimentation électrique, une des trains....



On n'en est pas si loin... Le réseau des chemins de fer n'appartiennent pas à la SNCF et EDF roule tranquillement sur les rails de la privatisation...


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> On n'en est pas si loin... Le réseau des chemins de fer n'appartiennent pas à la SNCF et EDF roule tranquillement sur les rails de la privatisation...




C'est pas trop eux qui ont choisi, et pour l'instant (plus pour longtemps), l'état est toujours majoritaire.


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé Jean-Pierre Pernault. Alors JP, combien ça coûte ?
> 
> Quel gâchis les dépenses publiques, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Il y a 10 ans, le litre d'essence était à 5 francs. Et alors ? Tu va te lamenter toute ta vie, en préchant le "c'était mieux avant" ?



 Personnellement, que les tarifs augmentent, ça ne me dérangerait pas soit, si les transports en commun assuraient vraiment leur rôle se service public et démocratique. Quand la SNCF crée une classe affaire dans les TGV et affirme répondre ainsi à la demande de sa clientèle, c'est pour moi assez révélateur. Surtout quand, dans le même temps elle augmente le prix de l'ensemble des billets et supprime certaines lignes non rentables. Mais bon, là on va dériver...


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop eux qui ont choisi, et pour l'instant (plus pour longtemps), l'état est toujours majoritaire.



C'est nous qui choisit...


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne vais pas me lamenter toute ma vie et crier au scandale comme la bonne vieille ménagère de moins de 50 ans adepte de combien ça coute, seulement je regrette que les tarifs aient autant augmenté si rapidement (5 ans ça reste du bcp + court terme que 10 ans) pour une présentation égale voire moins bonne... QUand tu prends le train une fois par mois et que d'un mois à l'autre, ton billet prend 10%, dsl moi je pense qu'il y a de quoi avoir les nerfs.
> 
> Si tu préfères tout gober sans rien dire et comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable... C'est ton choix ! (Et c'est comme ça que la SNCF et d'autres augmentent les tarifs de manière insensée et que ça passe comme une lettre à La Poste)


 

t'es un peu radical, toi, non. 

regarde la situation et dis moi si il y a beacoup de pays au monde qui ont un réseau TGV de cette ampleur avec des départs toutes les 30 minutes pour certaines destinations.

il faut se mettre dans le crâne que le TGV est un produit de luxe, pas un produit de base.

as-ton avis, pourquoi RFF (réseau ferré de france, crée pour délester SNCF de son ancienne dette sur les infrastructures et actuellement genre les infrastructures et voies) est structurellement déficitaire et que la SNCF vient tout juste de commencer à faire du bénéf (il reste encore la dette)

as-tu une idée des obligations ( de service public, de maintenir des lignes qui en font que creuser des pertes) et des menaces (le 3ème paquet ferrovaire, liberalisation de l'activité voyageurs à l'horizon 2010) qui pèsent sur ce type d'entreprise?

Voilà, mettre en perspective ces choses permet justement de ne pas gober tout cru des chiffres et de comprendre certains aspects.

Alors oui, les prix de la SNCF ont augmenté, mais il n'y a pas d'augmentation mensuelle de 10%. Il y a une réévaluation annuelle, comme dans tous les secteurs de services publics.


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

le billet coute parfois moins cher au guichet que sur le site internet. (il faut aimer faire la queue bien sur !!!  )


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2005)

Sinon, pour le logo, pas d'avis. Il est bon ton de gueuler et alors quand ça concerne l'argent public, les hyènes sont là.

65 000 ¤ pour un logo, c'est quoi? 4 mois loyers d'un appartement pour 8 personnes dans le 8ème ...


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> (Et c'est comme ça que la SNCF et d'autres augmentent les tarifs de manière insensée et que ça passe comme une lettre à La Poste)



Tu veux nous parler du prix du timbre ?


----------



## illya Milapine (18 Mars 2005)

Et beh si la SNCF faisait autant d'efforts pour que ses trains soient ponctuel il n'y aurait plus jamais de retard 

je trouve le site trés beau bien qu'un peu lourd quand même, le design me fait penser au menu de Wipeout 3 sur Ps1....


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Et beh si la SNCF faisait autant d'efforts pour que ses trains soient ponctuel il n'y aurait plus jamais de retard




Les retards, c'est certainement à cause des bouchons...


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 65 000 ¤ pour un logo, c'est quoi?



1 ¤ de réduction sur 65 000 billets ?  Sujet déjà évoqué , mais bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Les retards, c'est certainement à cause des bouchons...



Il y a très peu de retards à la SNCF. voici comment ils font leurs statistiques banlieue :

Les trains ayant moins de cinq minutes de retard sont comptés "à l'heure"

Les trains ayant plus de vingt minutes de retard sont comptés "en retard".

plus de 98% des trains sont "à l'heure".


Quoi les trains ayant entre cinq et vingt minutes de retard ? on s'en fout des trains ayant entre cinq et vingt minutes de retard, de toutes façons, ils ne sont pas pris dans les stats !  :mouais: 

C'est comme ça que j'ai appris que la semaine ou 9 des dix trains que j'avais pris (5 allé, 5 retour) étaient en retard, les statistiques de la ligne Paris Meaux affichait 100% de trains à l'heure.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Ca vas permettre aux trains de respecter les horaires ??????



oui, et même faire que les cheminots qui ont la retraite à 55 ans ne fassent plus grève pour l'avoir à 50


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> 1 ¤ de réduction sur 65 000 billets ?  Sujet déjà évoqué , mais bon...


 
je connais une des personnes citées dans l'article


----------



## Deedee (18 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es un peu radical, toi, non.
> 
> regarde la situation et dis moi si il y a beacoup de pays au monde qui ont un réseau TGV de cette ampleur avec des départs toutes les 30 minutes pour certaines destinations.
> 
> ...


 
Oui je suis un peu radicale pour noircir le trait, parce qu'à mon sens le train, et même le TGV, ne sont pas censés, justement, être des transports deluxe ! Le TGV a toujours été un train de prestige, mais uniquement par sa technique et pas par ses tarifs ! EN plus le créneau du luxe est déjà pris par l'avion 

Et bien que je trouve juste insensé le fait de payer aussi cher pour du transport, je ne remets pas en cause l'efficacité de l'ensemble ! Je suis contre une privatisation (voir ce que ça donne en Allemagne, en Italie ou en Angleterre ou les médias ne se donnent même plus la peine de recenser le nombre de déraillement & co...), qui ne ferait qu'empirer les choses, et moi je l'aime, notre réseau national !  Avec la fréquence de ses trains, le globalement peu de retard des trains (enfin sur le Paris Toulon, visiblement certains on plus de mal ici !!), mais je déplore, je le répète ! l'augmentation des prix. Je sais bien que ça n'est pas 10% par mois. C'était une image  Je sais juste que mon compte en banque se vide soudainement en une transaction et que ça me gave...

Une solution ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> oui, et même faire que les cheminots qui ont la retraite à 55 ans ne fassent plus grève pour l'avoir à 50



pas completement vrai, etant donné que nombre de cheminot ont deja la retraite à 50 ans 

bon, Deedee, il me semble que tu te fourvoies, l'avion est un moyen de transport *concurrent* 
du train, ainsi, les charters et autre easy jet ne sont pas luxueux comme les ter.
mais le tgv se veut etre le parfait concurrent d'un vol air france interieur....
avec sa classe affaire et sa classe eco.... 

d'ailleur, dans son histoire, la SNCF etait une entreprise de transport qui faisait aussi du *classe*  avec des trains comme le Mistral , ou l'espagnol Talgo (qui roule encore celui la...)

me concernant, je prefere payer un peu plus cher et avoir un service de qualite que l'inverse...
marre de tous ces LIDL du transport.


----------



## Deedee (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas completement vrai, etant donné que nombre de cheminot ont deja la retraite à 50 ans
> 
> bon, Deedee, il me semble que tu te fourvoies, l'avion est un moyen de transport *concurrent*
> du train, ainsi, les charters et autre easy jet ne sont pas luxueux comme les ter.
> ...


 

Oui, oui, d'accord, mais alors quoi, tu as le choix entre te faire racketter, ou bien alors passer 8H (enfin 7H40 pardon) dans un tape cul ?!  Et encore, je ne suis pas sure que la liaison Paris - Toulon en Corail soit tellement moins chère que celle en TGV...

Et pour l'historique, le TGV ne se veut le concurrent de l'avion QUE et seulement que depuis que le TGV méditerranée à raccourci d'une heure sa liaison Paris - Marseille.... Je trouve ça cher payé pour une malheureuse petite heure qui permettait de laisser gagner l'avion à hauteur de 60 minutes et de continuer à avoir des tarifs decents... :hein:


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Oui je suis un peu radicale pour noircir le trait, parce qu'à mon sens le train, et même le TGV, ne sont pas censés, justement, être des transports deluxe ! Le TGV a toujours été un train de prestige, mais uniquement par sa technique et pas par ses tarifs !


 
tu mets le doigt sur le problème: peut-être ne payons nous pas le TGV à sa juste valeur, compte tenu du service rendu (supérieur à l'avion).

Ce qui peut en revanche poser problème, c'est qu'il risque de ne plus exister d'alternative moins chère


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'historique, le TGV ne se veut le concurrent de l'avion QUE et seulement que depuis que le TGV méditerranée à raccourci d'une heure sa liaison Paris - Marseille.... Je trouve ça cher payé pour une malheureuse petite heure qui permettait de laisser gagner l'avion à hauteur de 60 minutes et de continuer à avoir des tarifs decents... :hein:


 
Non, le TGV est un concurrent de l'avion depuis très longtemps. La ligne Paris-Lyon en avion est devenue fortement déficitaire suite à la conccurence du TGV et ne fonctionne plus que pour les pré acheminement pour les vols moyens et longs courrier)
La ligne Paris Bruxelles sur Air France a été supprimée et remplacée par un partenariat avec Thalys (tu peux enregistrer tes bagages Air France à Bruxelles). 

On dit que le TGV atteint se maturité et son stade de pertinence face à l'avion pour un trajet de 3h. 
Grosso modo, tu mets le même temps pour un trajet moyen Paris-Marseille en avion ou en train.
Sauf qu'en train, c'est moins pénible, les retards sont moindres, tu peux tranquillement bosser, ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'avion. Alors si tu raisonnes en terme de qualité de service sur une problématique qui est de te déplacer d'un point A à un point B, le TGV reste très compétitif en terme de prix


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, d'accord, mais alors quoi, tu as le choix entre te faire racketter,




Racketter, non, je peux aussi prendre l'avion , la voiture, la moto, un velo, un bateau,un chien de traineau...
meme un taxi....un bus...mes baskets......tout depend de la situation, 

on considere bien trop souvent que les trains sont un transport qui nous est du....
mais , il ne l'est pas plus que les autres...

si la SNCF te pose probleme, essaie autre chose....


----------



## Deedee (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si la SNCF te pose probleme, essaie autre chose....


 
Lol moi je veux bien, mais + de 800 bornes à pied c'est un peu tendu  En voiture, 12H minimum de bagnole sur un WE c'est un peu long (sans parler du péage et de l'essence). L'avion, malheureusement il y a une navette (condition sine qua nonpour avoir un billet à moins de 100¤) pour Marseille mais pas pour Hyères (aéroport le + proche de Toulon).

Alors qu'est ce qu'il me reste ? Ben, le train  Je ne considère pas qu'il m'est du, simplement on me la fait croire, notamment encore et toujours à cause de ces fameux tarifs, pendant de longues années. Forcément, quand en 2 ans les prix font un bond gigantesque, la voyageuse que je suis reste perplexe. D'ailleurs j'ai un peu l'impression de prêcher seule contre tout le monde dans ce post, alors que dans la vraie vie  c'est plutôt l'inverse !




			
				Yvos a dit:
			
		

> Alors si tu raisonnes en terme de qualité de service sur une problématique qui est de te déplacer d'un point A à un point B, le TGV reste très compétitif en terme de prix


 
Mmmmmm au risque de faire ma chieuse, je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour bosser tranquillement dans le train, sachant que pour ma part, même si je suis plus habituée aux 2ndes classes qu'aux 1ères, j'ai rarement été épargnée : les gamins qui gueulent, les portables qui sonnent (malgré le joli sticker collé un peu partout), "Allllooooooo ??? Ouiiiiiii, je suis dans le traiiiiiiiiinn !! Quoiiiiii??? je t'endends paaaaaaaas", les colos quand tu as le malheur de descendre entre le mois de juin et le mois de septembre... Tu me diras, la solution c'est peut être les boule quiès


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Tu me diras, la solution c'est peut être les boule quiès


 
voilà voilà, tu as trouvé

_"la sncf décline toute responsabilité pour la gêne occasionnée par ses clients qui n'ont pas de respect pour les autres"_


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Lol moi je veux bien, mais + de 800 bornes à pied c'est un peu tendu  En voiture, 12H minimum de bagnole sur un WE c'est un peu long (sans parler du péage et de l'essence). L'avion, malheureusement il y a une navette (condition sine qua nonpour avoir un billet à moins de 100¤) pour Marseille mais pas pour Hyères (aéroport le + proche de Toulon).
> 
> Alors qu'est ce qu'il me reste ? Ben, le train



voila, tout est dis, tu choisis deliberement le train..... 




			
				Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmm au risque de faire ma chieuse, je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour bosser tranquillement dans le train, sachant que pour ma part, même si je suis plus habituée aux 2ndes classes qu'aux 1ères, j'ai rarement été épargnée : les gamins qui gueulent, les portables qui sonnent (malgré le joli sticker collé un peu partout), "Allllooooooo ??? Ouiiiiiii, je suis dans le traiiiiiiiiinn !! Quoiiiiii??? je t'endends paaaaaaaas", les colos quand tu as le malheur de descendre entre le mois de juin et le mois de septembre... Tu me diras, la solution c'est peut être les boule quiès



il y a des wagon specal silence dans le TGV...mais je crois que pour l'instant c'est uniquement en premiere...
ceci dit, je ne rencontre ce genre de probleme que le Vendredi ou le dimanche....desole....
et effectivement, tout le monde se plaint du train....et il y a de plus en plus de clients SNCF...
alors...


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Si la SNCF te pose probleme, essaie autre chose....



Avec ça Stook, tu peux tout de suite faire une lettre de candidature spontanée au service com de la SNCF, je pense que tu as tes chances  ou à Matignon... devraient trouver ça génial


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2005)

Personne n'a vu un sujet posté dans Arts Graphiques ?


----------



## Nephou (18 Mars 2005)

si si


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Avec ça Stook, tu peux tout de suite faire une lettre de candidature spontanée au service com de la SNCF, je pense que tu as tes chances  ou à Matignon... devraient trouver ça génial



non, mais c'est vrai, on se plaint toujours du train mais si il etait privatisé, beaucoup de gares, pas tres loin de chez moi ou de chez toi, fermeraient puisse qu'elles ne rapportent rien, alors, si le TGV et l'augmentation des billets, permet de conserver de petites lignes qui arrangent bien des gens, tant mieux....
et puis il faut changer de gouvernement, un gouvernement, qui refuse de continuer de subventionner un service publique car il est defficitaire, ca ne peut arranger les prix....
et encore, je vous parle pas de la regionalisation et de vos futures taxes sur l'habitation.....


----------



## Deedee (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, je ne rencontre ce genre de probleme que le Vendredi ou le dimanche....desole....


 
En général c'est effectivement dans ces eaux là que tu descends quand tu es en WE...  On va pas commencer à prendre des RTT pour pouvoir voyager tranquille !!!!!!!



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> et effectivement, tout le monde se plaint du train....et il y a de plus en plus de clients SNCF...
> alors...


 
Alors la SNCF sait très bien qu'elle ne laisse que peu d'alternative et en profite...C'est ce que je tends à démontrer depuis qqls posts 

Mais pi tètre qu'on tourne un peu en rond là, non ?


----------



## Deedee (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et encore, je vous parle pas de la regionalisation et de vos futures taxes sur l'habitation.....


 
Pas des tiennes ?!  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Pas des tiennes ?!  :hein:



les miennes, elles augmentent tellement chaques années, que je ne verais pas la differece a la longue..........    


ps: tu n'aimes pas tourner en rond.....


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a vu un sujet posté dans Arts Graphiques ?


 
justement, ici c'est le bar, du coup le côté graphique de la question est passé un peu  à la trappe


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Mars 2005)

Bof je suis pas convaincu... ça manque de force et le concept est bien pauvre, surtout lorsque la responsable de l'identité visuelle ( et sonore :hein: ) tente de le justifier. On a vu mieux...


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et puis il faut changer de gouvernement, un gouvernement, qui refuse de continuer de subventionner un service publique car il est defficitaire, ca ne peut arranger les prix....
> et encore, je vous parle pas de la regionalisation et de vos futures taxes sur l'habitation.....


 
si si , parle nous de cela, parce que là, pas trop de rapport et du coup, c'est très obscur.. :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2005)

J'ai bon si je repond m'en branle completement du logo de la sncf ?


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> justement, ici c'est le bar, du coup le côté graphique de la question est passé un peu  à la trappe



C'est moche : c'est moche... On va pas faire 3 pages là-dessus !


----------



## Deedee (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: tu n'aimes pas tourner en rond.....


 
:rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Mars 2005)

Le graphique : perso, je ne le trouve pas terrible, on dirait qu'il n'est pas fini. La pub : un peu démago et cette espèce de "truc" rose qui ressemble à un gant Mapa   
Quant aux horaires, vous parlez souvent des trains de grandes lignes mais pas des trains de banlieues (petites ou grandes). J'habite à une des extrémités du 78, ma femme prend le train tous les jours pour aller à Paris et je peux vous assurer qu'elle perd tous les ans des journées de travail à cause des retards (en temps cumulé bien entendu)


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> si si , parle nous de cela, parce que là, pas trop de rapport et du coup, c'est très obscur.. :mouais:



sisi, le rapport, et facile a faire, voila
nous avons une societe d'etat qui est deficitaire (la SNCF donc..)
c'est un service public....donc l'etat doit veiller a sa bonne marche.
mais il coute (comme tout service public) donc 2 solutions:

-un: couper les subventions en affirmant que cette entreprise doit se compenser.....
d'ou, des lignes fermé et des marché perdu a cause de l'augmentation du tarif tonne/km
et quand le fret va mal, nous ont paie.....

-deux, decentraliser et donner le plein pouvoir au region pour gerer le TER 
donc petite region a petit budget, train minable , grossse region a gros budget, beau train...
mais ca c'est pas nouveau... ce qui l'est c'est que maintenant , ce sont les regions qui se finance..
et là, region pauvre, pas de trains ou des Taxe inmportante....en gros voila.....


----------



## PommeQ (18 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> C'est moche : c'est moche... On va pas faire 3 pages là-dessus !




non pas 3 mais 4


----------



## PommeQ (18 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bon si je repond m'en branle completement du logo de la sncf ?



Bah, oui mais on te tends un kleenex


----------



## Deedee (18 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bon si je repond m'en branle completement du logo de la sncf ?


 
C'est l'éternel débat sur l'utilité de la com de toute façon.... J'aurais tendance à dire que les gens sont réfractaires aux changements, mais qu'heureusement que les choses, si inutiles ou futiles soient elles ! - évoluent...Imaginez si l'identité visuelle de toutes les grandes entreprises était restée la même depuis le début ??!! 



 

 et j'en passe 


Après, les gouts et les couleurs....


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sisi, le rapport, et facile a faire, voila
> nous avons une societe d'etat qui est deficitaire (la SNCF donc..)
> c'est un service public....donc l'etat doit veiller a sa bonne marche.
> mais il coute (comme tout service public) donc 2 solutions:
> ...


 
c'est un peu schématique, mais bon..

tu parlais d'un lien avec un gouvernement, mais ça n'a pas de rapport avec le gouvernement actuel: le processus de décentralisation est lancé depuis le début des années 80, s'est poursuivi quelque soit la couleur du gouvernement.
il faut pas oublier non plus que les transferts de compétences s'accompagnent de dotations de l'état obligatoire qui représente grosso modo la moitié des recettes d'une region. La fiscalite dont la grande partie est abondée par la taxe professionnelle représente 1/3 Le reste, c'est du blabla politique entre d'un côté un gouvernement de droite, et les régions entièrement de gauche.
Après, on est pas obligés d'avoir des TER bombardier dernier cri non plus


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu schématique, mais bon..
> 
> tu parlais d'un lien avec un gouvernement, mais ça n'a pas de rapport avec le gouvernement actuel: le processus de décentralisation est lancé depuis le début des années 80, s'est poursuivi quelque soit la couleur du gouvernement.
> il faut pas oublier non plus que les transferts de compétences s'accompagnent de dotations de l'état obligatoire qui représente grosso modo la moitié des recettes d'une region. La fiscalite dont la grande partie est abondée par la taxe professionnelle représente 1/3 Le reste, c'est du blabla politique entre d'un côté un gouvernement de droite, et les régions entièrement de gauche.
> Après, on est pas obligés d'avoir des TER bombardier dernier cri non plus




oui, c'est pas faux....en meme temps, je prefere les bombardier au RIB.....

ca c'est clair....


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'éternel débat sur l'utilité de la com de toute façon.... J'aurais tendance à dire que les gens sont réfractaires aux changements, mais qu'heureusement que les choses, si inutiles ou futiles soient elles ! - évoluent...Imaginez si l'identité visuelle de toutes les grandes entreprises était restée la même depuis le début ??!!
> 
> [url="http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:tK2260gQZYQJ:www-iasc.enst-bretagne.fr/hcp99/images/logo_france_telecom.gif"]http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:tK2260gQZYQJ:www-iasc.enst-bretagne.fr/hcp99/images/logo_france_telecom.gif[/url] [url="http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:8WMax1kbrEgJ:www.lajeanne-champa.com/lja/bts/partenaires_bts/logo_gdf.jpg"]http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:8WMax1kbrEgJ:www.lajeanne-champa.com/lja/bts/partenaires_bts/logo_gdf.jpg[/url] et j'en passe
> 
> ...


Bah je sais po, j'ai jamais été influencé par la publicité. Pour me faire fuir rien de tel qu'une bonne campagne de pub bien aggressive.

La seule chose que je demande a la SNCF c'est de trimballer mon cul dans un train propre et assis correctement, la couleur du slip du controleur.... m'en fou (sauf si c'est une controleuse blonde a forte poitrine).

Mais j'te rassure c'est valable avec la banque (prete a me sauter dessus pasque y'a eu un peu de sous pendant un moment sur mon compte; alors que j'ai rien demandé, je veux pas de leur truc et qu'ils assurent pas ce pour quoi je leur fait garder mes sous), le téléphone, internet, les assurances, EDF...

Mais si les gens preferent s'attacher a la forme plutot qu'au fond, grand bien leur fasse, moi c'est l'inverse.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est un service public.....



le problème c'est qu'on confond "service public" et "exploitation du public" du moins par ceux qui sont du bon coté du manche...


----------



## Deedee (18 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah je sais po, j'ai jamais été influencé par la publicité. Pour me faire fuir rien de tel qu'une bonne campagne de pub bien aggressive.
> 
> La seule chose que je demande a la SNCF c'est de trimballer mon cul dans un train propre et assis correctement, la couleur du slip du controleur.... m'en fou (sauf si c'est une controleuse blonde a forte poitrine).
> 
> ...


 
Suis assez d'accord sauf qu'à mon sens, le logo ne fait pas partie de la pub ou des services que ta banque te propose  

Et même si le lien n'est pas forcément évident, je pense que l'identité visuelle d'une entreprise (Logo + signature) contribue d'une manière ou d'une autre à l'essor de son business.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Suis assez d'accord sauf qu'à mon sens, le logo ne fait pas partie de la pub ou des services que ta banque te propose
> 
> Et même si le lien n'est pas forcément évident, je pense que l'identité visuelle d'une entreprise (Logo + signature) contribue d'une manière ou d'une autre à l'essor de son business.



un peu comme celui là, je suppose....:


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Et même si le lien n'est pas forcément évident, je pense que l'identité visuelle d'une entreprise (Logo + signature) contribue d'une manière ou d'une autre à l'essor de son business.


 
ce qui marque, c'est plus le fait de changer, d''évoluer que la qualité du logo lui même. 
surtout dans le cas du train, le logo, la qualité du logo, on s'en contrefout, ce qu'on retiendra, c'est que ce changement de logo accompagne en fait un changement de l'entreprise elle même et suggère une nouvelle époque


----------



## Deedee (18 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce qui marque, c'est plus le fait de changer, d''évoluer que la qualité du logo lui même.
> surtout dans le cas du train, le logo, la qualité du logo, on s'en contrefout, ce qu'on retiendra, c'est que ce changement de logo accompagne en fait un changement de l'entreprise elle même et suggère une nouvelle époque


 
Exactement  

(Pas mal Stook  )


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est que ce changement de logo accompagne en fait un changement de l'entreprise elle même et suggère une nouvelle époque


Ah bon, on a viré les feignasses et les planqués   :rateau:


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, on a viré les feignasses et les planqués  :rateau:


 
ils sont peut-être sur le quai de départ?


----------



## deadlocker (18 Mars 2005)

Piouf ! Je me doutais un peu que le sujet allait vite tourner à la polémique ;-) J'ai vu ça hier soir avant de me coucher, mais je me suis retenu de répondre histoire de me coucher tôt  

Ce qui ressort nettement de ces quelques pages c'est : le tarif des billets (jugé prohibitif par certains), les retards et pas mal d'allusions aux grèves de la SNCF.

Je commencerais par le dernier point. Les deux dernières grèves dont j'ai entendu parlé ont été pour protester : contre la suppression de deux ou trois milliers de postes, motif légitime à mes yeux, net serait-ce pour le service rendu à l'usager, sans parler des conditions de travail des salariés, qui doivent faire face à une charge de travail plus importante.  L'autre raison dont j'ai eu écho a été une grève de solidarité envers la contrôleuse qui s'est fait violer dans un TER. Il faut bien dénoncer l'inacceptable, non?
Je ne dis pas que toutes les grèves ont un motif valable, mais j'aimerais signaler que lorsqu'il y a une grève, au lieu de rabâcher "Glandeurs de cheminots", s'interroger du motif de la grève pourrait en éclairer certains. Car faire grève, c'est renoncer à des jours de paye ! Ce n'est pas pour le plaisir de faire chier.Sauf dans l'hypothèses ou tous les cheminots ne sont que des sadiques, évidemment.

Pour les retards, je vais regretter de mon côté que la SNCF ne communique pas davantage sur les causes du retard. Chaque fois, j'ose espérer qu'il y a des motifs légitimes à ces retard... Mais mes TGV n'ont jamais été en retard, et lorsque j'ai du attendre sur le quai, c'était jamais plus de 10 minutes.  Pour les TER, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de règle général. Le plus souvent ils sont à l'heure (cela dépend des lignes je pense), mais il m'est arrivé d'attendre sur le quai, et de constater que, dès que j'avais le dos tourné, ils en profitaient pour augmenter le "Retard estimé" aux panneaux d'affichage. 
Des progrès sont à faire du côté de la communication sur les retards, c'est indéniables. 
Gardons toutefois en tête que la SNCF doit géré 14000 trains par jours ! ! avec près de 31000 kms de rails ! ! ! (Pour comparaison : 40 000 kms, c'est le périmètre de la Terre à l'équateur). 
C'est pour ça que je suis indulgent sur ce point là : un système monstrueux à gérer, des trains bien entretenus, propres et pas cher.
Pas cher, oui je le redis !

J'ai fait 8 aller-retours Lyon-Toulouse: au plein tarif, c'est 120 euros l'AR... En tout avec la carte 12-25, j'ai économisé 400 euros... (Une fois, je m'y suis pris trop tard et j'ai eu "qu'une" réduc 25%, ça représente quand meme un bon iPod photo tout de meme :à) ) J'entends déjà les réponses : oui, mais ceux qui ont plus de 25 ans. En particulier Deedee qui doit faire Paris-Toulon en Juin. A 26 ans, que faire? La carte Escapades avec 25% de réduction (ce qui n'est pas négligeable tout de même). Ok, ok, ça reste cher : 93 euros l'aller... Avec les 25%, c'est 70 euros. Encore cher ? Pour 850 kms (ptetre plus), ça fait 8,2 centimes le kilomètres...
Les alternatives? Avion ? Trop trop cher... voiture? Trop trop long et... plus cher aussi ! ! Entre les péages et l'essence, le TGV apparait comme donné. Selon mappy, c'est plus de 130 euros. Quasiment deux fois plus que le train à 25%.

Et dans les autres pays? J'ai essayé de trouver un tarif en Grande Bretagne, mais c'est le bordel entre toutes les compagnies différentes, les réduction... Bref, je me suis rabattu sur l'Allemagne, et pour un trajet Berlin Munich (380 kms): plein tarif à 111 euros. Même avec les réducs, je pense que ça devrait être plus cher que les 850 kms de Paris-Toulon. Ah ! J'oubliais, le trajet dure 6h00, deux de plus que pour un trajet plus long en France.

Allez, pour le plaisir, j'en remets une couche (je comprends pas pourquoi je suis tellement attaché à cette entreprise). Deedee, pour ton billet fin juin, fais le toi rembourser, j'ai trouvé des idTGV à 25 euros encore disponibles. Entre Avril et juin, on peut trouver pas mal d'idTGV ou de prem's à moins de 60 euros.
De plus, j'aimerais apporté un éclaircissement : si certain veulent supprimer les idTGV, c'est que c'est une filiale de la SNCF, mais les salariés n'ont pas le statut de cheminot. L'idée est de faire des économies sur les acquis sociaux... Elle crée même une concurrence interne. Et comme pour les billets prem's, tarifs dispos uniquement sur Internet. Pourquoi? Selon moi : pour économiser des postes aux guichets en forcant les usagers à aller sur le net. C'est la seule explication que j'ai trouvé. Si il existe d'autres explications, je suis à l'écoute.
Et je me retrouve à faire la promotion de ces tarifs? Chacun est libre de souscrire à ces offres et tout ce qu'elles impliquent. Je n'y adhère pas.

Pour conclure: tarif pas cher comparé à l'Allemagne (si quelqu'un à le courage de comparer avec le reste de l'europe), tarif pas cher comparé à l'avion,et pareillement pour la voiture (sans compter le temps gagné)...

Moi je me demande plutôt comment la SNCF arrive à faire des bénéfices. J'ai parlé des grandes lignes, mais je pourrais parler des TER à la demande entre La mure sur Azerques et Claveysolles, et toutes les autres petites communes toujours desservies et pourtant si peu rentables...


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2005)

tout a fait d'accord avec toi


----------



## Deedee (18 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Deedee, pour ton billet fin juin, fais le toi rembourser, j'ai trouvé des idTGV à 25 euros encore disponibles. Entre Avril et juin, on peut trouver pas mal d'idTGV ou de prem's à moins de 60 euros.


 
Je me retrouve dans la position d'attquer la SNCF alors que je ne suis pas 100% contre !! Mais qd même, je suis obligée de réagie sur certaines choses 

25¤ l'idTGV ? Certainement, mais pas un vendredi, ni un dimanche....C'est balaud mais comme bcp de gens je pense, je travaille ds la semaine et si exceptionnellement je peux me permettre de prendre un jour de congé, je ne peux pas le faire une fois par mois juste pour payer le train moins cher.... Du coup, je te mets au défi de trouver ce fameux billet à 25¤ un vendredi ! (déjà l'unique train du vendredi est à 13H20...).

La carte escapade ? Mouais sauf qu'elle coute un oeil...99 euros à l'achat, + 70 ¤ l'aller. Même avec 25% et sans compter la fois ou j'achète la carte, mon AR me coute donc au meilleur prix 140¤ AR !!!  


En fait le vrai pb, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'avec l'euro les gens ont perdu la notion des prix... 140¤ = 1000 francs, pour du train !!! Pfffttt !!! 1/5 de mon salaire mensuel qui part pour du transport !!! Désolée, moi ça me dépasse. 

Quant au TER entre La mure sur Azerques et Claveysolles, c'est indéniablement appréciable, même si je pense qu'il ne faut pas tout confondre. J'ai la chance de ne pas prendre le RER (le cousin parisien tu TER), mais pour le coup, des retards il y en a à la pelle, et il faut être drôlement motivée qd on est une nana pour le prendre à certaines heures ou à certains endroits. Bon ok je dévis là! 

Et pour les trains de banlieue...Même combat. Pour avoir fait plus de 5 ans les AR entre Provins, sud Seine et Marne et Paris, j'peux vous dire que ça vaut le détour !! Je pourrais écrire un roman sur toutes les drôleries (vaut mieux en rire) auxquelles il m'a été donné d'assister!


----------



## deadlocker (18 Mars 2005)

Je viens de faire une autre recherche avec voyages-sncf.com et j'ai un trouvé un aller à 85 euros, mais le trajet dure 8h00.. (J'avais trouvé l'autre tarif sur http://www.bahn.de/ )


----------



## calvin (18 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que vous êtes sévères avec les prix de la SNCF... Allez prendre le train en Angleterre, et dites m'en des nouvelles !
> 
> Entre les billets prems, la carte 12-25, les différentes offres de réduction nationales ou régionales... Sans déconner le train en France, c'est pas cher !



en angleterre, les contribuables n'ont pas eu de sortir des sous de leur poche pour developper le reseau contrairement a nous...

on developpe le transport avec notre fric et ensuite, on nous fait payer au prix

on accuse la fraude, les degradations et les greves de faire perdre du fric a l'entreprise

et chaque annee, le prix du billet augmente

et cette annee, ô miracle, la sncf reforme sa politique de remboursement et d'echange de billets pour mieux couillonnner le client encore 

et maintenant, super benefices et 4 millions d'euros pour un nouveau logo

et encore, on nous annonce 4 millions maintenant, mais ca va encore augmenter...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> blablabla.....



tiens, salut Calvin 

dis moi, il t'arrive de ne pas raler contre quelque chose....?


----------



## calvin (18 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce qui marque, c'est plus le fait de changer, d''évoluer que la qualité du logo lui même.
> surtout dans le cas du train, le logo, la qualité du logo, on s'en contrefout, ce qu'on retiendra, c'est que ce changement de logo accompagne en fait un changement de l'entreprise elle même et suggère une nouvelle époque




tu parles d'une nouvelle epoque... greve et retard !

qu'est ce qui a change par rapport a l'ancienne ? desormais les grevistes auront de nouveaux uniformes flambants neufs !


----------



## calvin (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, salut Calvin
> 
> dis moi, il t'arrive de ne pas raler contre quelque chose....?



oui je ne rale jamais dans ma super entreprise, avec mon super boulot, ma super ambiance, mes super collegues...


a part ca, ca te choque pas qu'une entreprise qui s'est developpee avec ton fric continue a t'entuber perpetuellement ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> oui je ne rale jamais dans ma super entreprise, avec mon super boulot, ma super ambiance, mes super collegues...
> 
> 
> a part ca, ca te choque pas qu'une entreprise qui s'est developpee avec ton fric continue a t'entuber perpetuellement ?



ben non, je prefere que l'argent public aille là qu'aux essais nucleaires.....
ou au appartement ministeriel....

et le prix du billet ne me choque pas, mais je l'ai deja dis.....  


ps: me fait envie ta boite, il embauche encore....


----------



## calvin (18 Mars 2005)

héhé, ma boite, elle fait baver une fois qu'on l'a visite   
je me plaignais l'autre jour qu'on avait des machines a cafe degueu et payantes en plus
et la, je decouvre qu'on va avoir des machines nespresso avec les capsules bientot :love: (entreprise cherie, je t'aime)


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Piouf ! Je me doutais un peu que le sujet allait vite tourner à la polémique ;-)



T'appelle çà "vite" ??? il a quand même fallu la 5° page avant que çà commence vraiment à dériver :rateau:


----------



## deadlocker (18 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'appelle çà "vite" ??? il a quand même fallu la 5° page avant que çà commence vraiment à dériver :rateau:




Avoue tout de meme que la fin de la première page laissait présager quelques anicroches: on passe du logo au prix des billets sans avoir le temps de dire "piouf"  . Et ensuite, 
 

Tout s'emballe : grèves, privatisations, décentralisations... C'est l'escalade de la violence


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2005)

Nuke !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

il devient sympa ce fil petit a petit......


----------



## CBi (18 Mars 2005)

En fait, il aurait fallu un sondage plus détaillé =

Comment trouvez-vous le nouveau logo de la SNCF?         

1. Le logo est bien mais le prix du billet est scandaleux et les cheminots sont des feignants
2. Le logo est bien et le prix du billet aussi mais les cheminots sont des feignants
3. Le logo est bien et le prix du billet aussi et les cheminots sont des bosseurs
4. Le logo est nul, le prix du billet est scandaleux et les cheminots sont des feignants
5. Le logo est nul, le prix du billet est scandaleux mais les cheminots sont des bosseurs
6. Le logo est nul mais le prix du billet est bien, et les cheminots sont des feignants
7. Le logo est bien mais le prix du billet est scandaleux et les cheminots sont des bosseurs
8. Le logo est nul mais le prix du billet est bien et les cheminots sont des bosseurs


Pour ma part, j'hésite entre 6 et 8.


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben non, je prefere que l'argent public aille là qu'aux essais nucleaires.....
> ou au appartement ministeriel....
> 
> et le prix du billet ne me choque pas, mais je l'ai deja dis.....
> ...


 
Ouais j'suis d'accord, sauf que mauvaise nouvelle tu payes pour les essais nucleaires (reel ou fictif, les reels n'etant plus d'actualité).

D'ailleurs pense que dans ce que tu donnes pour ces fameux essais nucleaires, y'a ce qui me permet de vivre 

Oh et puis, renseigne toi un peu, les essais nucleaires, mêmes s'ils sont principalement destinés a faire peur au gros vilain qui voudrait nous tapper, ammenent des retombées pour toute la recherche, donc l'industrie donc ce qui te fais vivre toi ou ta famille.

Sans les essais et la recherche nucleaires, on ne saurait toujours pas faire de scanner par exemple, outil qui aura permi de detecter nombre de leucemie ou cancer que l'on peut guerir aujourd'hui.

Tapper sans savoir est un truc qui me revulse au plus au point. Sache qu'il y a des gens normaux qui bosse dans ces sociétés publiques ou de vilaines recherches nucleaires.
Mais si tu preferes rester sur : la SNCF c'est que des grêves, les fonctionnaires tous des fénéant, et la recherche que des apprentis sorciers qui font mumuse payé comme des ministres; restes y.


Ceci n'est pas sun pamphlet pro nucleaire a tout crin, je reste conscient des failles et defauts qui existe dans ces sociétés autour du nucleair. Mais rien ne m'horripile plus que ce discour de veau qui ne sais meme pas de quoi il parle et que j'ai le droit de prendre dans la gueule quotidiennement.

A écouter ces reflexions débiles et denuées de réel jugement informé véhiculé par une conerie latente et moutonnesque, on devrait presque avoir honte d'y bosser.

Bingo t'as reussi a m'enerver.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'suis d'accord, sauf que mauvaise nouvelle tu payes pour les essais nucleaires (reel ou fictif, les reels n'etant plus d'actualité).
> 
> D'ailleurs pense que dans ce que tu donnes pour ces fameux essais nucleaires, y'a ce qui me permet de vivre
> 
> ...




merci, sans le vouloir, tu viens de resumé ce que je dis depuis le debut, 
...desole de t'avoir enerve...mais le reste du sujet m'a mis dans le meme etat, maintenant je me sens moins seul......   
le plus con, c'est que tu viens de me faire voir, que je disais exactement, ce qui m'enerve depuis tout a l'heure mais dans un autre sujet....
enfin, je voulais juste prendre une image de depense publique facile a voiir pour tout le monde, je ne pensais pas vraiment tout ca.....d'ailleur, je m'en fout des apparts ministeriels...
j'aurais put (a fortiori du) citer quelques autres depense...

ps: j'aime beaucoup les fonctionnaires et heureusement....
et je defend la SNCF depuis le debut, ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dis...
et les essai pour finir avec ca, me derange quand il sont tiré dans certaine zone geographique mais pas la recherche....voila...

dommage, j'ai du mal m'exprimer et toi tu n'y a vu que du mal....dommage.


----------



## calvin (18 Mars 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il aurait fallu un sondage plus détaillé =
> 
> Comment trouvez-vous le nouveau logo de la SNCF?
> 
> ...



tes propositions sont bonnes en effet


moi j'aimerai soulever cette problematique:

une entreprise qui pretend vouloir changer d'image en changeant son logo pour un logo tres moche et tres couteux ne ferait elle pas mieux justement d'aborder son changement par un meilleur dialogue social avec ses employes (qui certes abusent un peu - je te tends la main, tu veux tout le bras - ) ainsi que par une approche commerciale qui donne moins l'air de prendre ses clients pour des pigeons ? surtout qd ces derniers ont contribue au developpement de cette entreprise avec leurs impots...



en gros, au lieu de depenser 4 millions (on annonce tjrs une somme la 1ere fois et apres, on n'en parle plus mais on sait bien que toujours plus est depense), n'aurait pas mieux valu que la sncf profite de son benefice pour diminuer d'une facon ou d'une autre les greves et faire profiter aux clients de ce profit ? (baisse du prix, amelioration des horaires, amelioration du confort dans les rames...)


idem, qd on voit ce que l'ANPE a pris le luxe de claquer un pognon monstre pour changer leur logo alors que toutes les etudes publiques parues montrent l'impuissance d'une telle organisation a trouver du boulot aux gens


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Je commencerais par le dernier point. Les deux dernières grèves dont j'ai entendu parlé ont été pour protester : contre la suppression de deux ou trois milliers de postes, motif légitime à mes yeux, net serait-ce pour le service rendu à l'usager, sans parler des conditions de travail des salariés, qui doivent faire face à une charge de travail plus importante.  L'autre raison dont j'ai eu écho a été une grève de solidarité envers la contrôleuse qui s'est fait violer dans un TER. Il faut bien dénoncer l'inacceptable, non?



NON ! ou du moins, pas comme ça, ça revient exactement à guillotiner 5000 personnes sous prétexte qu'on est sur que l'assassin est parmi elles. Les seuls qui n'en ont rien à battre de ces grêves, ce sont justement les agresseurs.



			
				deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis pas que toutes les grèves ont un motif valable, mais j'aimerais signaler que lorsqu'il y a une grève, au lieu de rabâcher "Glandeurs de cheminots", s'interroger du motif de la grève pourrait en éclairer certains. Car faire grève, c'est renoncer à des jours de paye ! Ce n'est pas pour le plaisir de faire chier.Sauf dans l'hypothèses ou tous les cheminots ne sont que des sadiques, évidemment.



Faux, dans les revendications de toutes les greves de cheminots, il y a le paiement des jours de greve, et ils sont prê^t à la poursuivre pour ce seul motif.



			
				deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Pour les retards, je vais regretter de mon côté que la SNCF ne communique pas davantage sur les causes du retard. Chaque fois, j'ose espérer qu'il y a des motifs légitimes à ces retard... Mais mes TGV n'ont jamais été en retard, et lorsque j'ai du attendre sur le quai, c'était jamais plus de 10 minutes.  Pour les TER, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de règle général. Le plus souvent ils sont à l'heure (cela dépend des lignes je pense), mais il m'est arrivé d'attendre sur le quai, et de constater que, dès que j'avais le dos tourné, ils en profitaient pour augmenter le "Retard estimé" aux panneaux d'affichage.



Je prends actuellement le train deux à trois fois par semaine, et j'essuie régulièrement deux à trois retards sur les 4 à 6 voyages. Je me débrouille pour ne plus revenir de Paris le vendredi soir, car là, c'est le retard systématique. Et quand on sait que neuf fois sur dix, les trains de banlieue sont mis en retard pour permettre à ceux de "grandes lignes" de rattraper le leur (rbt partiel des billets oblige)...



			
				deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Des progrès sont à faire du côté de la communication sur les retards, c'est indéniables.
> Gardons toutefois en tête que la SNCF doit géré 14000 trains par jours ! ! avec près de 31000 kms de rails ! ! ! (Pour comparaison : 40 000 kms, c'est le périmètre de la Terre à l'équateur).
> C'est pour ça que je suis indulgent sur ce point là : un système monstrueux à gérer, des trains bien entretenus, propres et pas cher.
> Pas cher, oui je le redis !
> ...



Veinard, tu voyages seul dans une région bien desservie, pour aller chez ma belle maman, aller/retour, il m'en coûte en voiture environ 120 ¤. pour y aller seul par le train, le voyage me revient à 200 ¤ environ (90 ¤ de train, plus 110 ¤ de taxi, vu qu'il y a trente cinq ans que les trains ne s'arrêtent plus à la gare devant chez elle. Si tu tiens compte que lorsque la voiture fait le trajet, nous sommes quatre et parfois cinq dedans, je te laisse ton train moins cher que la voiture.



			
				deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Et dans les autres pays? J'ai essayé de trouver un tarif en Grande Bretagne, mais c'est le bordel entre toutes les compagnies différentes, les réduction... Bref, je me suis rabattu sur l'Allemagne, et pour un trajet Berlin Munich (380 kms): plein tarif à 111 euros. Même avec les réducs, je pense que ça devrait être plus cher que les 850 kms de Paris-Toulon. Ah ! J'oubliais, le trajet dure 6h00, deux de plus que pour un trajet plus long en France



Angoulême - Limoges : 110 Km, une heure en voiture, trois heures trente en train ...



			
				deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me demande plutôt comment la SNCF arrive à faire des bénéfices. J'ai parlé des grandes lignes, mais je pourrais parler des TER à la demande entre La mure sur Azerques et Claveysolles, et toutes les autres petites communes toujours desservies et pourtant si peu rentables...



Un service public n'a PAS à faire de bénéfice, il est financé par nos impots.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> en gros, au lieu de depenser 4 millions (on annonce tjrs une somme la 1ere fois et apres, on n'en parle plus mais on sait bien que toujours plus est depense), n'aurait pas mieux valu que la sncf profite de son benefice pour diminuer d'une facon ou d'une autre les greves et faire profiter aux clients de ce profit ? (baisse du prix, amelioration des horaires, amelioration du confort dans les rames...)




baisse du prix....sur 4millions de billet.....mouais....;
amelioration des horaires.....je ne pense pas que ce soit un probleme de prix....
amelioration du confort.....en achetant de nouvelle rame.....c'est pas 4 millions qui va suffire...

et les raisons des greves non, rien avoir avec l'argent (en tout cas pas 4millions...)

et......puis m***, me fatigue ce fil.....@+


----------



## /lagiraffe (18 Mars 2005)

Et la nouvelle pub TV vous en pensé quoi ?
Nul non.


----------



## deadlocker (19 Mars 2005)

Depuis les pseudos débats sur la constitution européène, j'ai pris la mauvaise habitude de vérifier les sources (c'est dingue toutes les références à des extraits inexistants  )

Alors je confirme Deedee, trouver un prem's ou un idTGV le vendredi ou le dimanche, c'est pas facile facile!    En ce qui concerne la carte escapades, il faut au moins 3 AR pour la rentabiliser (à voir selon les trajets effectuées etcetera). Donc c'est vrai que si tu prends le train une fois dans l'année, c'est pas le pied, à toi de voir si tu fais plus que 3 AR Paris-Toulon dans l'année.
Et pour les trains pas chers que je vante, je me suis mal exprimé : les trains ne sont pas chers pour ce qu'ils rendent comme service (par rapport aux autres pays, prix au kilomètre... Et tout ce que j'ai dit dans mon prédédent post.). Mais oui, tu as raison, le train n'est pas donné !

Tout comme certains peuvent halluciner quand on dit qu'avec ses 500 euros le Macmini n'est pas cher! Si comme tu le penses, certains ont perdu la notion des prix, je crois que tu as un peu oublié la notion des distances. Avec ton trajet exemple, tu veux tout de même traverser la France ! Et ça a un coût. 
J'avoue que j'ai dû mal à répondre à ton post  , car je pense (avec toutes les raisons que j'ai exposées) que le problème n'est pas le tarif de la SNCf, mais le coût de notre société.


----------



## deadlocker (19 Mars 2005)

Je profite d'un lien que j'avais sous la main : les accidents en Grande Bretagne, vu par la BBC. Article qui se mouille pas trop, mais qui pourrait inciter certain à se renseigner sur la situation là bas.
Par ailleurs, si je n'ai pas trouvé de TGV à 25 euros un vendredi, j'ai trouvé un train reliant Limoges à Angouleme en un peu moins de deux heures...

En parlant du logo de la SNCF (sujet pas très passionnant, je vous l'accorde    ), le sujet a dévié sur la notion de service public. Je pense aussi que l'objectif d'un service public *n'est pas de faire de bénéfices!* Sinon, la santé et l'éducation seraient devenus accessibles qu'aux classes aisées depuis bien longtemps ! 
Mais il faut ouvrir les yeux : une directive européenne prévoit d'ouvrir le transport de voyageurs à la concurrence d'ici 2010. Tout le monde sait ce que ça représente : baisse des prix sur les lignes les plus rentables (les moins déficitaires?), disparition des lignes pas rentables du tout. La SNCF est impliquée dans un mécanisme sur lequel elle n'a que peu de contrôle. 
Et le nouveau logo? Il risque de coûter plus de 4 millions d'euros. Je trouve ça honteux : de l'argent perdu selon moi. Mais la SNCF va devoir cultiver son image, faire des bénéfices (pour l'image et pour les investissements) uniquement pour rester sur le marché.
La nouvelle pub est révélatrice : on parle des idées, de la SNCF qui développe des idées (on se croirait dans une école de management). Je la trouve rigolote, mais aucune mention au service rendu aux usagers. Pour une compagnie de trains de service public, c'est un comble, non? 

Je constate les mêemes choses que certains d'entre vous, mais j'en tire une conclusion différente : la situation à la SNCF n'est pas un mal. C'est un symptôme. Les directives sont donnés à un niveau supranational. 
Ou : une raison de plus pour s'intéresser à ce que contient la constitution européenne.


----------



## Napoléon (19 Mars 2005)

Moi le logo je le trouve bof, mais ça c'est pas important ;-)

par contre ça me stresse de lire des trucs comme j'en lis ici sur la SNCF... Le train en France, même si c'est perfectible, cest déjà très bien !

Prenez le train en Allemagne, en Angleterre, utilisez les cars de transports en Amérique du nord (pas  vraiment de réseau ferré, surtout au Canada !), comparez les services offerts...

Les seuls trains qui arrivent à l'heure à la gare de Cologne (Hauptbahnof) sont les Thalys...

Quand un train de nuit met 5 h pour faire Cologne-Bonn il y a comme qui dirait ... un problème, non?

Quand les bagages sont perdus dans un CAR entre Calgary et Vancouver et ce à l'aller comme au retour, on se pose des questions ;-)

Quand la sécurité du réseau ferré pose problème au Royaume Uni il y a de quoi s'inquiéter !

La SNCF propose des tarifs allant du pas cher au très cher, mais le TGV ça demande des investissements lourds quand même et puis le TGV justement, c'est le moyen de transport le moins polluant d'Europe, et ça c'est vraiment IMPORTANT. 

Alors desfois ils sont en grève, de temps en temps les trains ont du retard (c'est marrant, certaines lignes sont abonnées au retard...)... Tout ça c'est énervant, ça peut nous faire perdre 1/4 d'heure, 1 heure ou plus s'il y a vraiment un problème mais ça n'est pas grand chose*.

Bref, moi j'aime le train, moyen de transport fiable, sûr, et permettant de rencontrer des gens sympa desfois (vas y pour rencontrer des gens sympas dans ta voiture...)


* : Pas grand chose à comparer au temps qu'on va perdre quotidiennement ailleurs...


----------



## calvin (19 Mars 2005)

qd j'y repense, avec tous les trains que j'ai pris, Napoleon a raison, les seuls trains a l'heure sont les Thalys



Napoleon


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> en angleterre, les contribuables n'ont pas eu de sortir des sous de leur poche pour developper le reseau contrairement a nous...




En Angleterre, les contribuables sortent plutot leur mouchoirs pour pleurer leur morts, chaque fois qu'un train se fracasse, faute de moyens pour entretenir le réseau, hyper dégradé.

Alors, soit le contribuable participe à l'entretien d'une société publique et voyage en sécurité, soit il fait sa prière et n'achète qu'un billet aller vu qu'il n'est pas certain d'arriver à destination (faudrait pas gâcher le prix du retour...).


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, si je n'ai pas trouvé de TGV à 25 euros un vendredi, j'ai trouvé un train reliant Limoges à Angouleme en un peu moins de deux heures...



Ah, alors, ils on du renouveler le matos, parce que lorsque j'ai fait le trajet hebdomadairement il y a quelques années, l'autorail hors d'age en service (un modèle de 1948) ne dépassant pas le 60 Km/h et devant s'arrêter partout mettait bien 3 H 30 (départ à 17h28 d'angoulême, arrivée à 21H02 à limoges, le vendredi soir, et départ à 16H50 de limoges le dimanche soir, arrivée à 20h15 à angoulême).

Ceci posé, quand, pour éviter de rembourser une partie de billets aux 300 voyageurs d'un train de grande ligne, on colle vingt minutes de retard à trois ou quatre trains de banlieue bondés, c'est environ huit mille personnes qui vont bosser qu'on met en retard, pour 2700 h de travail perdues. Mais qu'importe, de toute façon, leur carte orange est payée d'avance, et eux, on ne leur rembourse rien.

Il y a aussi (vécu il y a quelques années à la gare de Meaux) quand, en raison d'un chauffage défaillant, un train est supprimé le matin à l'heure de pointe, et qu'aux voyageurs qui demandent un billet de retard pour justifier auprès de leurs entreprises on répond "Pas de billets de retard, le train n'est pas en retard, il est simplement supprimé", ne pensez vous pas qu'il y a de quoi l'avoir mauvaise ?

Je reprend ici un vieux slogan du début des années 70 : "La SNCF ne nous transporte pas, elle nous roule !"


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il aurait fallu un sondage plus détaillé =
> 
> Comment trouvez-vous le nouveau logo de la SNCF?
> 
> ...


 feignant tu pourrais choisir


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> idem, qd on voit ce que l'ANPE a pris le luxe de claquer un pognon monstre pour changer leur logo alors que toutes les etudes publiques parues montrent l'impuissance d'une telle organisation a trouver du boulot aux gens



 
ne serait il justement pas temps de faire evoluer cette image ?


----------



## Deedee (21 Mars 2005)

[Quote = Napoléon] Quand un train de nuit met 5 h pour faire Cologne-Bonn il y a comme qui dirait ... un problème, non?[/quote]
C'est normal, les trains de nuit roulent toujours plus lentement pour ne pas arriver en gare au milieu de la nuit ou faire partir les gens à 2H du mat. Par ex, le Paris - Toulon = 3H50 en journée = 8H la nuit.

[Quote = Napoléon] La SNCF propose des tarifs allant du pas cher au très cher, mais le TGV ça demande des investissements lourds quand même et puis le TGV justement, c'est le moyen de transport le moins polluant d'Europe, et ça c'est vraiment IMPORTANT. [/quote]
Ok mais alors pourquoi les prix ont fait un tel bond en si peu de temps ? c'est pas très logique tout ça.... 


[Quote = Pascal 77] Ah, alors, ils on du renouveler le matos, parce que lorsque j'ai fait le trajet hebdomadairement il y a quelques années, l'autorail hors d'age en service (un modèle de 1948) [/quote]
lol nous, sur la ligne Provins - Paris Gare de l'Est, on a une authentique Micheline rouge et crème qui marche encore au charbon parce que la ligne n'est pas electrifiée (Je rappelle que nous sommes à 80km de Paris...), et parfois, entre autres, le chauffeur oublie des gares et il faut qu'on descende sur les fois en pleine cambrousse.  


PLus je lis les posts, plus j'ai l'impression que les vrais mécontents de la SNCF sont ceux qui voyagent le plus. 
Pascal 77, par ex, à l'air de bien savoir de quoi il parle, moi même aussi... Je ne veux pas commettre d'impair mais est ce que tout ceux qui pronent les tarifs exhorbitants de la SNCF sont ceux qui raquent le plus, en d'autres mots, ceux qui voyagent le plus ??

En tout cas, il y avait un reportage consacré aux prems et IDTGV hier soir dans Capital, et j'avoue que j'ai bien rigolé. Dans un train IDTGV à destination de Marseille ou le billet d'appel est à 19¤, le journaliste a demandé au contrôleur de trouver les personnes qui avaient payé ce fameux prix. Bilan : AUCUN ! c'est pas énorme ??!!  
Pareil en interview avec la responsable d'IDTGV, devant laquelle le journaliste à du réserver un trajet plus de 5 mois à l'avance pour prétendre au fameux tarif, et encore, en plein milieu de semaine bien sur (un jeudi en l'occurrence).

Conclusion : je ne dénigre pas le réseau français, je ne veux surtout pas qu'il soit privatisé, mais certaines choses, comme les tarifs, méritent à mon sens d'être dénoncés. Pourquoi ne pas les unifier ? Pourquoi certaines personnes (je n'inclus pas les chômeurs) ne payent rien pour leur billet et d'autres, comme moi, le tarif max pour un AR ?? Avec mes 1000¤ nets par mois, je n'ai pourtant pas l'impression d'être une privilégiée...

Enfin pour en revenir au sujet initial, hier j'ai eu l'occasion d'écouter le nouveau "jingle" d'annonce en gare...ça fait tout bizarre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> lol nous, sur la ligne Provins - Paris Gare de l'Est, on a une authentique Micheline rouge et crème qui marche encore au charbon parce que la ligne n'est pas electrifiée (Je rappelle que nous sommes à 80km de Paris...), et parfois, entre autres, le chauffeur oublie des gares et il faut qu'on descende sur les fois en pleine cambrousse.



Tiens, c'est amusant, ça, on a déjà du se croiser sans le savoir sur les quais de la gare de l'Est alors !  

As tu la même impression que moi, à propos de la ponctualité des trains pour rentrer le vendredi soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi certaines personnes (je n'inclus pas les chômeurs) ne payent rien pour leur billet et d'autres, comme moi, le tarif max pour un AR ??




desolé de te decevoir , les chomeurs n'ont pas des privileges la dessus

c'est l'assedic qui "rembourse" le ticket du train si on va voir un futur employeur
pour un entretien ...tiesn , a ce propos , j'attends toujours  le remboursement datant de plus d'un an !!


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pour en revenir au sujet initial, hier j'ai eu l'occasion d'écouter le nouveau "jingle" d'annonce en gare...ça fait tout bizarre !



Gare de l'est je conseille la voix de l'ascenseur du parking souterrain. 
se faire engueler par un ascenseur, c'est possible


----------



## Deedee (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé de te decevoir , les chomeurs n'ont pas des privileges la dessus
> 
> c'est l'assedic qui "rembourse" le ticket du train si on va voir un futur employeur
> pour un entretien ...tiesn , a ce propos , j'attends toujours le remboursement datant de plus d'un an !!


 
arf, je croyais que sur justificatif, les chômeurs pouvaient bénéficier de tarifs moins exhorbitants  





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est amusant, ça, on a déjà du se croiser sans le savoir sur les quais de la gare de l'Est alors !
> 
> As tu la même impression que moi, à propos de la ponctualité des trains pour rentrer le vendredi soir ?


 
On s'est certainement croisés si tu prends le train depuis qqls années, car pour ma part, je ne vais plus à Provins depuis bientôt, hélas, 1 an 1/2... PLus de Micheline, plus de coups d'embrayage délicats, plus de demi heures de retard et de stress généralisé à tout le wagon, plus de contrôleurs complétement cons, plus de fumeur de oinj à l'arrière des wagons, plus de trains supprimés (si si à Provins aussi on subissait ça !!), plus d'arrêts sauvages..... Quelle tristesse !!!!!! 

Sinon, même impression


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> arf, je croyais que sur justificatif, les chômeurs pouvaient bénéficier de tarifs moins exhorbitants



Non, mais en Ile de France, ils peuvent bénéficier, s'ils sont "bénéficiaires" d'un minima social, d'une aide au déplacement de deux fois 112 ¤ par an (sous forme de deux carnets de 14 chèques voyage de 8¤ chacun, un vers avril, et l'autre vers octobre, je crois).





			
				Deedee a dit:
			
		

> On s'est certainement croisés si tu prends le train depuis qqls années, car pour ma part, je ne vais plus à Provins depuis bientôt, hélas, 1 an 1/2... PLus de Micheline, plus de coups d'embrayage délicats, plus de demi heures de retard et de stress généralisé à tout le wagon, plus de contrôleurs complétement cons, plus de fumeur de oinj à l'arrière des wagons, plus de trains supprimés (si si à Provins aussi on subissait ça !!), plus d'arrêts sauvages..... Quelle tristesse !!!!!!
> 
> Sinon, même impression



Il n'y a plus de trains pour Provin ? :affraid:


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2005)

excellent ce train à thème sur la SNCF, Finn n'y a vu que du feu    

:love: :rateau:


----------



## tib51 (21 Mars 2005)

Moi leur logo, je ne l'aime pas du tout!
Les lignes sont coupés, leur dégradé, c'est du bidon et effectivement ca va couter plus cher à imprimer, la police de caractère est dégueulasse.Bref....caca!


----------



## Deedee (21 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus de trains pour Provin ? :affraid:


 
lol non, j'ai juste déménagé et remplacé ma belle Micheline par le métro 



			
				tib41 a dit:
			
		

> la police de caractère est dégueulasse


 
Moi justement la police c'est la seule chose que j'aime dans leur logo :rateau:


----------



## deadlocker (21 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion : je ne dénigre pas le réseau français, je ne veux surtout pas qu'il soit privatisé, mais certaines choses, comme les tarifs, méritent à mon sens d'être dénoncés.
> (...)
> Enfin pour en revenir au sujet initial, hier j'ai eu l'occasion d'écouter le nouveau "jingle" d'annonce en gare...ça fait tout bizarre !



Pour les tarifs, en prenant l'exemple de Paris Toulon : 835 kms en 4 heures à 77 euros (plein tarif - je ne prends pas le tarif heure de pointe, car quand on est serré sur le buget on ne s'ammuse pas à prendre le tarif élevé). 

9,2 centimes d'euros le kilomètre avec une vitesse moyenne de 200 kms/heure

Prenons l'exemple de Berlin Munich (si vous avez d'autres exemple à confronter, n'hésitez pas!) : 580 kms *et non 380 comme je l'avais indiqué Mea Culpa, j'ai remarqué ma faute de frappe* en 6h37 (...) à 92 euros (plein tarif toujours et le moins cher (je n'ai pas réussi à mettre la main sur le 80 euros dont je parlais).

15,8 centimes d'euros le kilomètre avec une vitesse moyenne de 92 kms/heure.


On peut me répondre que c'est idiot de comparer un  tarif élevé avec un tarif beaucoup plus élevé, mais c'est que peut-etre, le prix en France n'est pas si affolant...

Et pour le Royaume Uni?

Londres - Edinburgh : 690 Kms en 4h30 à 90 livres (130 euros)

18,8 centimes d'euro le kilomètre avec une vitesse moyenne de 153 km/heure


Je suis ouvert à tout autre chiffre :à)

(et le Jingle, ça fait bizarre plutôt bien ou plutôt bof?  )


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2005)

> Votants: 51. Vous avez déjà participé à ce sondage.


  :love:


----------



## Deedee (22 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> plein tarif - je ne prends pas le tarif heure de pointe, car quand on est serré sur le buget on ne s'ammuse pas à prendre le tarif élevé).


Ben si, parce que les trains sont en tarif de pointe du jeudi soir au lundi soir.....Quand tu pars en WE, donc, tu es fatalement en plein dedans, que tu sois ou non serré sur le budget...DU coup, ça monte le prix du billet à 88.80¤ et non 77¤ 



			
				deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> (et le Jingle, ça fait bizarre plutôt bien ou plutôt bof?  )


Perso, je trouve plutôt bof, parce que c'est une tonalité un peu mineure, un peu mélancolique et surtout, parce que je trouve qu'elle est moins disruptive que l'ancienne et c'est balaud, parce que le principe de cette sonnerie, justement (enfin je pense !), c'est d'attirer l'attention des gens.

Mais bon, on s'y fera j'imagine


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Pour les tarifs, en prenant l'exemple ...Je suis ouvert à tout autre chiffre :à)
> 
> (et le Jingle, ça fait bizarre plutôt bien ou plutôt bof?  )



En résumé, les chemins de fer anglais sont H I É, les allemands, nuls, mais les français, eux, ils sont à peine très mauvais, donc on devrait être content d'avoir moins mauvais que les autres.

Le problème de (entre autres) la SNCF, c'est que du fait de son importance économique, elle est placée au dessus des lois. Le petit transporteur du coin est soumis à une obligation de résultats, dont les très gros sont exonérés (par qui ???) car du fait de leur taille, ça coûterai trop cher de les y soumettre. Moralité, causez de petits préjudices, vous devrez indemniser, causez en de très gros, vous n'aurez rien à débourser. :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, les chemins de fer anglais sont H I É, les allemands, nuls, mais les français, eux, ils sont à peine très mauvais, donc on devrait être content d'avoir moins mauvais que les autres.
> 
> Le problème de (entre autres) la SNCF, c'est que du fait de son importance économique, elle est placée au dessus des lois. Le petit transporteur du coin est soumis à une obligation de résultats, dont les très gros sont exonérés (par qui ???) car du fait de leur taille, ça coûterai trop cher de les y soumettre. Moralité, causez de petits préjudices, vous devrez indemniser, causez en de très gros, vous n'aurez rien à débourser. :hein:  :mouais:



ce n'est pas completement vrai, ça l'est pour les voyageurs, mais les resultats sont obligatoire dans le domaine du FRET et des TER, car dans ce dernier exemple, le voyageur n'est pas remboursé (sauf certain cas) mais si les TER sont en retard et ce selon un certain pourcentage determiné par la region (rien a voir avec celui cité precedemment qui lui ne s'applique qu'a la SNCF dans le cadre des normes ISO.) la SNCF ne facture pas ces trains a la region....
et dnas le cas du FRET, tout depend du contrat qui lie le chemin de fer et l'entrepreneur mais dnas nombre de situation , le retard est retiré sur la facture....(la SNCF dans le cas du FRET est un transporteur comme les autres...)

le probleme est trop souvent que l'on resume la SNCF a ça seule activité Grande ligne (ou TER voire RER) mais le FRET represente une enorme partie du Budget de celle ci....


j'avais dit que je ne viendrait plus ce fil..... :mouais:


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2005)

J'ai la vague impression que certains ici ne seront satisfait que lorsque les billets seront gratuits, les horaires respectés à la seconde prêt et que les trains feront du porte à porte.

C'est bien de parler de son vécu, de sa petite expérience, de ses propres malheurs, mais il est aussi bien, de temps en temps, d'enlever ses ½illères et de faire une analyse plus globale de la situation.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la vague impression que certains ici ne seront satisfait que lorsque les billets seront gratuits, les horaires respectés à la seconde prêt et que les trains feront du porte à porte.
> 
> C'est bien de parler de son vécu, de sa petite expérience, de ses propres malheurs, mais il est aussi bien, de temps en temps, d'enlever ses ½illères et de faire une analyse plus globale de la situation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la vague impression que certains ici ne seront satisfait que lorsque les billets seront gratuits, les horaires respectés à la seconde prêt et que les trains feront du porte à porte.
> 
> C'est bien de parler de son vécu, de sa petite expérience, de ses propres malheurs, mais il est aussi bien, de temps en temps, d'enlever ses ½illères et de faire une analyse plus globale de la situation.



Pas à ce point là quand même, mais je vais te donner un exemple précis : lorsque je travaillais en sous traitance pour des organismes de formation, sur Paris, il me fallait déjà 1h30 de travail pour payer le prix du billet de train et du parking de la gare, dans le seul cas ou il n'y avait pas de retard. quant-au prix du billet : pratiquement 1F du Km (à l'époque allé simple Meaux-Paris : 41,5F pour 45 Km). Ce que nous aimerions, c'est un prix de billet raisonnable et des trains à l'heure (une forte proportion des retards des trains de banlieue en Ile de France sont causé par des "laisser passer un train de grande lignes qui tente de rattraper son retard pour que la SNCF ne paie pas les indemnités")


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> je vais te donner un exemple précis : lorsque je travaillais



Encore une fois, tu ne parles que de ton vécu et de ta triste expérience.

Même si tout n'a jamais été parfait, et ne le sera jamais, je suis malgré tout satisfait des services de la SNCF.

Pourrions-nous nous en passer ? Je n'en suis pas si sûr.

Il pourrait ne pas y avoir de trains aussi, et là, l'homme civilisé, il serait bien emmerdé...


----------



## Deedee (22 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la vague impression que certains ici ne seront satisfait que lorsque les billets seront gratuits, les horaires respectés à la seconde prêt et que les trains feront du porte à porte.
> 
> C'est bien de parler de son vécu, de sa petite expérience, de ses propres malheurs, mais il est aussi bien, de temps en temps, d'enlever ses ½illères et de faire une analyse plus globale de la situation.


Je pense, quant à moi, qu'on ne peut faire une analyse globale d'une situation donnée *que et seulement QUE à partir de son expérience perso*, et si vous voulez mon avis, je pense que c'est pour ça que bcp de sujets coincent....

Les gens se lancent dans de grandes théories à base de blablabla, mais que savent ils réellement de la situation ????? ça me fait penser à tous ces connards qui manifestent contre l'avortement alors qu'il n'ont jamais été confrontés à un tel drame !! Mais bon, c'est tellement plus facile de se construire une opinion a priori qu'a posteriori...

Perso, je sais de quoi je parle pour la SNCF vu que j'y ai très souvent recours, et comme Pascal, je n'exige rien de plus qu'un tarif qui ne soit pas prohibitif et des trains un peu moins en retard sur certaines lignes (puisque mon expérience Paris Toulon n'est pas "traumatisante" en terme de retard, contrairement à mon expérience Provins Paris...). Alors oui, je parle de ma petite expérience, mais oui, je m'en sers pour faire une analyse plus globale de la situation, et oui, je pense que rien n'est idyllique et que la SNCF n'a pas que des défauts, loins s'en faut, mais non, je n'ai pas l'esprit étriqué et je ne me satisfait pas du tout venant sous pretexte que c'est pire ailleurs....PArce qu'avec des raisonnements comme ça, on ne fait pas vraiment avancer le débat !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, tu ne parles que de ton vécu et de ta triste expérience.
> 
> Même si tout n'a jamais été parfait, et ne le sera jamais, je suis malgré tout satisfait des services de la SNCF.
> 
> ...



Pour ajouter à la réponse de Deedee (  Deedee)  je te ferais remarquer qu'a raison de 12 voitures de 200 places environ, multipliées par une douzaine de trains aux heures de pointe, mon vécu et ma triste expérience sont partagés par environ 30 000 personnes par jour sur la seule ligne que j'emprunte, et encore, je ne compte que les trains aux heures de pointe.

Oui, le SNCF est indispensable, oui, nous aurions du mal à nous en passer dans le contexte actuel, mais est-ce une raison pour accepter sans rien dire un tarif prohibitif pour un service au rabais ?


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> mon vécu et ma triste expérience sont partagés par environ 30 000 personnes par jour sur la seule ligne que j'emprunte



30 000 personnes qui partagent ton expérience = 30 000 personnes insatisfaites ?

C'est ça qui rend encore plus crédible ton témoignage ?

T'as fait un sondage ?


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser à tous ces connards qui manifestent contre l'avortement alors qu'il n'ont jamais été confrontés à un tel drame !!



Tu dérailles là   

Ressaisis-toi.


----------



## Deedee (22 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu dérailles là
> 
> Ressaisis-toi.


 
Beau jeu de mot 

Oui je déraille un peu mais c'était pour donner un exemple parlant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> 30 000 personnes qui partagent ton expérience = 30 000 personnes insatisfaites ?
> 
> C'est ça qui rend encore plus crédible ton témoignage ?
> 
> T'as fait un sondage ?



Fastoche, quand tu vois l'attroupement autour du guichet des réclamations à l'arrivée du train, ou que tu écoutes les réponses faites par les usagers aux sondages faits en gare de Meaux, il y a de quoi se faire une idée.


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> en gare de Meaux




Gare de Meaux, le centre du monde   

Bon, j'arrête là, j'ai un train à prendre. J'espère qu'il sera à l'heure et que j'arriverai vivant.


----------



## Grug (22 Mars 2005)

French powahhhh  :rateau:


----------



## Deedee (22 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Gare de Meaux, le centre du monde
> 
> Bon, j'arrête là, j'ai un train à prendre. J'espère qu'il sera à l'heure et que j'arriverai vivant.


 

... :mouais:


----------



## deadlocker (22 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, parce que les trains sont en tarif de pointe du jeudi soir au lundi soir.....Quand tu pars en WE, donc, tu es fatalement en plein dedans, que tu sois ou non serré sur le budget...DU coup, ça monte le prix du billet à 88.80¤ et non 77¤



Bon, je commence à en avoir marre du site de la SNCF moi ;-) Toujours à vérifier les chiffres. (Rien ne m'y obblige, sauf mes doutes certes...)

Si tu veux partir vendredi soir, oui tu dois payer 90 euros. 
Si tu es plus économe, tu pars le Samedi à 8h20 pour 77 euros (sans parler du tarif découverte à 60 euros ou du prem's première classe à 65). Et si tu as des obligations pour le Samedi maitn, tu peux refaire les calculs, mais je doute que les tarifs seront supérieurs que ceux pratiquées à l'étranger.

-- Au passage, vu les tarifs aggressifs des Prem's, on voit bien que supprimer des postes au guichet est une priorité --

Et pour les exemples avec les prix en francs, ce serait intéressant de les actualiser (On pourrait aussi parler des prix de la charue en 1070 que ça ne ferait pas avancer la discussion).



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, les chemins de fer anglais sont H I É, les allemands, nuls, mais les français, eux, ils sont à peine très mauvais, donc on devrait être content d'avoir moins mauvais que les autres.



"A peine très mauvais"...(Faut pas déconner quand meme  ) Comme je l'ai reconnu, on peut le voir dans les deux sens. On peut mettre en doute la qualité de tous les services de trains européens (puisqu'il est possible de mettre en doute le Oui à la constitution fait par pas mal de pays). Soit.

Ce que j'ai présenté comme un argument au départ n'est peut-etre qu'un moyen de prendre du recul et de se poser d'autres question. Je pense qu'il serait intéressant d'avoir le prix de mise en circulation d'un train et tout ce qui s'ajoute à la facture histoire de voir si on nous fait payer trop cher. C'est le seul moyen à mon avis de savoir quelle interpretation faire des exemples européens. 



> Le problème de (entre autres) la SNCF, c'est que du fait de son importance économique, elle est placée au dessus des lois. Le petit transporteur du coin est soumis à une obligation de résultats, dont les très gros sont exonérés (par qui ???) car du fait de leur taille, ça coûterai trop cher de les y soumettre. Moralité, causez de petits préjudices, vous devrez indemniser, causez en de très gros, vous n'aurez rien à débourser



J'ai pas tout compris sur ce coup là, au dessus de la loi, ça dépend laquelle vu qu'elle doit répondre aux objectifs de libéralisation du Fret et bientôt des voyageurs fixées par l'Europe. Mais non j'ai pas compris ce que tu as voulu dire...

Et pour l'expérience perso, je pense qu'elle est utile, pour ne pas rester dans la théorie et les grands discours, mais se limiter à ça c'est ne pas connaître le reste. 
Les grands discours ne font pas plus avancer le débat que de lire ça:
"- J'en ai marre, mon train est toujours en retard
 - Moi je suis pleinement satisfait, toujours à l'heure".

Le raisonnement inductif (partir du particulier pour aller au général - je confonds toujours avec déductif) a ses limites : Je vois un cygne blanc, j'en conclu que tous les cygnes sont blancs. Ne faudrait-til pas chercher le cygne noir (hommage à mon cours de philo de TErm' et à Karl Popper ).

Et j'aimerais défendre tous les chiffres que j'ai sorti (ça m'a pris du temps bordel ), je les ai utiliser pour sortir un peu des expériences personnelles, et je pense qu'ils ont été plus utiles que lorsque j'ai dit que mes TGVs étaient le plus souvent à l'heure. Prendre du recul, c'est peut-etre pas l'argument décisif qui détermine la conclusion d'une reflexion, mais c'est un pas de plus pour y arriver (meme si la conclusion est parfois inatteignable.


----------



## Deedee (22 Mars 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je commence à en avoir marre du site de la SNCF moi ;-) Toujours à vérifier les chiffres. (Rien ne m'y obblige, sauf mes doutes certes...)
> 
> Si tu veux partir vendredi soir, oui tu dois payer 90 euros.
> Si tu es plus économe, tu pars le Samedi à 8h20 pour 77 euros (sans parler du tarif découverte à 60 euros ou du prem's première classe à 65). Et si tu as des obligations pour le Samedi maitn, tu peux refaire les calculs, mais je doute que les tarifs seront supérieurs que ceux pratiquées à l'étranger.


Certes mais sans parler d'obligation, partir un WE du samedi 12h10 au dimanche 16H50, tu ne trouves pas que ça fait un peu cours même si tu as un prems's à 65¤? (je le répète en plus, il y a très peu de prem's et ceux ci partent très rapidement. QUand tu sais en plus que tu n'as pas le droit à l'erreur vu que non echangeable, non remboursable....)




			
				deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> meme si la conclusion est parfois inatteignable.


ET si c'était le cas ici ?!


----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Gare de Meaux, le centre du monde
> 
> Bon, j'arrête là, j'ai un train à prendre. J'espère qu'il sera à l'heure et que j'arriverai vivant.


 
il sera en retard, 

t'auras pas de place assise,  

le billet sera trop cher parce que pas gratuit 

vendu par une machine automatique 

tout cela payé par nos impots 

Krystof, il serait temps de te ranger du côté des gueulards qui revdeniquent la meilleure qualité de service du monde sur le réseau le plus étendu du monde pour des prix équitables c'est à dire gratuits et surtout pas financé par l'argent public (ah non, ça c'est pas bien parce qu'on nous ment et on nous spolie!)


----------



## Deedee (22 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il sera en retard,
> 
> t'auras pas de place assise,
> 
> ...


 
C'est cool de pouvoir discuter et d'avoir un avis nuancé...


----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool de pouvoir discuter et d'avoir un avis nuancé...


 
ho, deedee, tu ne peux pas me reprocher cela, souviens toi de ce que je disais sur ce fil et j'essayais justement de nuancer tes propres propos.. 

du reste, la dernière phrase aussi ridicule soit elle, soulève quand même une question: peut-on avoir tout en même temps?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ho, deedee, tu ne peux pas me reprocher cela, souviens toi de ce que je disais sur ce fil et j'essayais justement de nuancer tes propres propos..
> 
> du reste, la dernière phrase aussi ridicule soit elle, soulève quand même une question: peut-on avoir tout en même temps?



On ne veux pas tout et pour rien, on veut un service fiable payé à son prix, et pour l'instant, on à, ceux pour qui la SNCF c'est les trains de banlieue pris régulièrement pour aller bosser, un service déplorable, et plus cher que le TGV plein tarif. Reprenons la gare de Meaux, qui à détronée celle de Perpignan comme centre de l'univers   , un aller Paris (45 Km) coute 6,50 ¤, soit 0,14¤ du Km on est loin des 8,2 centimes du Km en TGV, et pourtant, pour peu qu'un train de grande lignes à 8,2 centimes du Km tente de rattraper son retard, c'est notre tortillard surchargé à 14 centimes du Km qu'on va retarder.

Donc, quand je dis que la SNCF est trop chère, je ne parle pas de ces trains ou on voyage tout confort pour pas cher, mais de ceux, hors de prix, ou on voyage debout la plupart du temps, et serrés comme des sardines, pour quasiment deux fois plus cher.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On ne veux pas tout et pour rien, on veut un service fiable payé à son prix, et pour l'instant, on à, ceux pour qui la SNCF c'est les trains de banlieue pris régulièrement pour aller bosser.



sa existe plus l'abbonements pour le travailleur?

a l'epoque je completais 1 fois par mois un papier pour les employé qui devaient prendre le train .....c'etai quand meme tres interssant pa rapport  au prix du billet a l'unité


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa existe plus l'abbonements pour le travailleur?
> 
> a l'epoque je completais 1 fois par mois un papier pour les employé qui devaient prendre le train .....c'etai quand meme tres interssant pa rapport  au prix du billet a l'unité



Nan, il y a la carte orange, mais pour ceux qui ne vont à Paris qu'une ou deux fois par semaine, c'est pas rentable.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> French powahhhh  :rateau:


 Breizh Powahhhh


----------



## Deedee (22 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ho, deedee, tu ne peux pas me reprocher cela, souviens toi de ce que je disais sur ce fil et j'essayais justement de nuancer tes propres propos..
> 
> du reste, la dernière phrase aussi ridicule soit elle, soulève quand même une question: peut-on avoir tout en même temps?


grumpf, je n'ai rien d'autre à ajouter (oui je sais, je fais avancer le débat, et pas qu'un peu ! )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Breizh Powahhhh



Brezoneg Powahhhh


----------



## NED (23 Mars 2005)

Mon avis sur le nouveau logo SNCF :
IL EST NUL A CHIER !
facile a lire ca oui mais vraiment c'est un des "nouveaux" logos les plus RINGUARD que j'ai jamais vu !
Vraiment pas choukard pour deux balles....
 :hein:


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2005)

Est ce que quelqu'un, un jour va dire du bien du logo recent d'une grande entreprise ? (je dis grosse entreprise, dans le sens ou il y a necessité d'avoir un logo fort et consensuel à la fois)
Evidement, il y a la mode et les possibilités technique qui permettent (voir obligent, selon les clients) à faire des logos tout en couleurs et formes biscornnues, néanmoins, de ce que je lis sur ces forums et ailleurs, aucun logo recent (macgé, anpe, sncf...) ne trouve grace à vos yeux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que quelqu'un, un jour va dire du bien du logo recent d'une grande entreprise ? (je dis grosse entreprise, dans le sens ou il y a necessité d'avoir un logo fort et consensuel à la fois)
> Evidement, il y a la mode et les possibilités technique qui permettent (voir obligent, selon les clients) à faire des logos tout en couleurs et formes biscornnues, néanmoins, de ce que je lis sur ces forums et ailleurs, aucun logo recent (macgé, anpe, sncf...) ne trouve grace à vos yeux ?



Macgeneration étant un cas à part, p'têt ben que pour les autres, l'image du logo est plus ou moins recouverte par l'image déplorable de l'entreprise en question ?


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Macgeneration étant un cas à part, p'têt ben que pour les autres, l'image du logo est plus ou l'image déplorable de l'entreprise en question ?




ANPE déplorable, SNCF déplorable, j'imagine aussi qu'EDF l'est, tout comme France Télécom du temps où il était public, et je ne parle pas de la Poste...

Tu dors bien la nuit, dans ce monde déplorable où tout n'est que misère, déchéance, où l'être humain n'est livré qu'à lui-même, dans cette terrible jungle infestée de monstres horribles et méchants ?


----------



## Deedee (23 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Macgeneration étant un cas à part, p'têt ben que pour les autres, l'image du logo est plus ou moins recouverte par l'image déplorable de l'entreprise en question ?


Pour ma part je pense que comme tout ce qui est nouveau, il y a un phénomène de blocage de la part du grand public, enfin de nous 
Les nouveaux logos sont pensés pour durer qqls années, ils se veulent donc visionnaires et surfant sur des tendances pas encore forcément évidentes pour le tout venant (encore nous donc), ce qui fait que forcément, on se sent perdus, ce qui est bien normal. Tout changement implique ça forme de violence, même si elle est surtout symbolique !! Et oui ma bonne dame, nous les français (comme sûrement d'autres peuplades) sommes attachés à nos références visuelles ancrées dans notre imaginaire collectif et si on y touche, ça fait mal !! :hein: 

Enfin moi je n'aime pas la forme du nouveau logo de la SNCF, mais j'aime bien la police : le N de SNCF notamment, je le trouve hyper bien designé et il exprime bien l'idée de mouvement vers l'avant, tout comme la forme globale : si on cherche bien on voit bien la forme de la locomotive (+ TGV que Micheline, ça c'est sur). C'est surtout sur la couleur en fait que je bloque....Pourquoi bordeaux ?? :mouais:


----------



## yvos (23 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Macgeneration étant un cas à part, p'têt ben que pour les autres, l'image du logo est plus ou moins recouverte par l'image déplorable de l'entreprise en question ?


 
:hein:  

belle conclusion personnelle


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> ANPE déplorable, SNCF déplorable, j'imagine aussi qu'EDF l'est, tout comme France Télécom du temps où il était public, et je ne parle pas de la Poste...
> 
> Tu dors bien la nuit, dans ce monde déplorable où tout n'est que misère, déchéance, où l'être humain n'est livré qu'à lui-même, dans cette terrible jungle infestée de monstres horribles et méchants ?



Ben non, tu vois, EDF, neutre, France Télécom, bien pire depuis qu'il est plus ou moins privé, et la poste, plutôt sympa, même si j'ai parfois des désaccords. Je n'ai pas l'antipathie naturelle, ce n'est qu'après avoir pris les baffes que je commence à les rendre, je ne suis pas adepte de l'a priori, uniquement des réactions motivées.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Pour moi, le meilleur des logos reste celui là








qui une fois retourné nous donne







C'est à dire..... UN ESCARGOT!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> France Télécom, bien pire depuis qu'il est plus ou moins privé.



Ah non. Rien a changé. C'est toujours aussi cher/naze avec un service minable qu'il y a 7 ou 8 ans...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2005)

Ayé, le site a chargé


----------



## Tangi (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> super le site
> 
> j'ai du forcer firefox a quitter  :mouais:


C'est vrai pas mal du tout ce petit site, le logo moi il me plaît bien, je crois que je suis pas très loin d'être le seul :rose:... 

Pas de problème avec Safari ...


----------



## Deedee (23 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire..... UN ESCARGOT!!!!


 
C'est énorme !!!!!


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> C'est énorme !!!!!


 non, c'est conceptuel alcoolique : un tgv est l'inverse d'un escargot :rateau:


----------



## NED (24 Mars 2005)

Ce qu'il y a surtout c'est que tous ces logos de grandes marques (SNCF, EDF, TOTAL et j'en passe) sont fait par de grandes agences institutionelles et corporate comme EuroRSCG, Publicicis, Sachi, Yougn etc...
Moi ca va faire 15 ans que je suis dans le graphisme et la pub, et en plus sur Paris. je veux juste dire que les trois quart des DC et gros DA de ces agences sont des bureaucrates politiciens.
Je ne veux pas faire ombre à leur talent (il doivent bien en avoir quelque part). c'est simplement que ces mecs ou nanas sont enfermés dans des bureaux toute la journée à palabrer sur des concepts de logo alors qui n'ont aucune restitution réelle du terrain. Comment voulez-vous avoir une implication réaliste d'un impact sur le public, les gens, la population, la vie urbaine et la province (la vraie vie quoi),en étant planqué dans un bunker en alu de 20 étages devant un ordinateur. C'est anti-créatif au possible et completement déconnecté de la réalité.
Voilà, pourquoi tous ces logo sont formatés, insipides et jetables comme leur créateurs....


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est conceptuel alcoolique : un tgv est l'inverse d'un escargot :rateau:



Dis donc, ça va pas mieux au niveau de l'avatar, toi...


----------



## forumsquale (24 Mars 2005)

Palons en de la SNCF où les dirigeants claque de l'argent inutilement au lieu d'augmenter leur personnel qui se met ensuite en grève... Bientôt une semaine de grêve sur ma ligne....grrrrr.... Et en plus tout cet argent pour ça....bouhououou....


----------



## Grug (24 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, ça va pas mieux au niveau de l'avatar, toi...


 bientot l'entonnoir


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, ça va pas mieux au niveau de l'avatar, toi...


 
il est pas mal celui-là


----------

